# Knifty Knitter issue



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi,
I have made sweater for my pups with the knifty knitter---but the other day i made one for scrappy(male) and for some reason it irrtiates his pepe--and he goes crazy cause it bothers him a lot. How can i make the sweater where the bottom part is open and it wont rub against his wee wee--and if he goes to the bathroom he wont get any pee on it

thanks! :wave:


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

I just make the 'boy' ones shorter than the ones for my girls--my chis are all 3 1/2-4lbs--for the girls I usually do 30 rows before the armholes,for Tiki I only do 18-20rows depending on the yarn I use(the'looser' the yarn,the less rows I make,because the looser yarn has less or no curl) Tiki prefers the shorter sweaters anyway If you really want them long, you probably could just thread the bottom as you go, much like the armholes,but 'sideways'-if that makes any sense(but,I have'nt tried that yet)


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

My boy is about 8.5 lbs ---what I was thinking is just making another one for my 2giirls and I buy the boys--I mean its only $4--more than I would spend on yarn :wave:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Lets see if I can explain what I do to make Lex his sweaters, I don't know the knitter lingo all that well so bare with me lol.


I start with the collar first then work down the arm holes and then I loop about 25 rows then I cast off half of the loom and only loop the other half. You just keep going back and forth on that half like your making a flat surface so it still goes down their back but has that hole for them to wee. Does that make since? 
As I'm writting this I realize i have a camera on my phone...lol. heres a pic.


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

Tiff-That's pretty much what I was thinking  Tiki can't stand anything long(he would tear the bottom half apart)so I've never tried it--Great Job! :wave:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

TiffsLilChi said:


> Lets see if I can explain what I do to make Lex his sweaters, I don't know the knitter lingo all that well so bare with me lol.
> 
> 
> I start with the collar first then work down the arm holes and then I loop about 25 rows then I cast off half of the loom and only loop the other half. You just keep going back and forth on that half like your making a flat surface so it still goes down their back but has that hole for them to wee. Does that make since?
> As I'm writting this I realize i have a camera on my phone...lol. heres a pic.


,,,,,,It sounds good! Im going to try it and see how it turns out! Thanks!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome I'm glad I helped. .....I have a question are you guys addicted? Cuz I AM! lol!! I was thinking of making a Santa outfit.

TikiLola I bet you could make an awesome one! Hmm...I wonder how you could make a hoodie, cause then you can add a little santa hat. Ooh goodness that would be a lot of work ...maybe lol ...oh great now I'm going to be pondering that for awhile lol!


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

TiffsLilChi said:


> Awesome I'm glad I helped. .....I have a question are you guys addicted? Cuz I AM! lol!! I was thinking of making a Santa outfit.
> 
> TikiLola I bet you could make an awesome one! Hmm...I wonder how you could make a hoodie, cause then you can add a little santa hat. Ooh goodness that would be a lot of work ...maybe lol ...oh great now I'm going to be pondering that for awhile lol!


 I am SOOO addicted--I actually found the knifty knitter last year--I have probably at least 50 sweaters in storage(not counting the ones I posted here)--They are so easy to make and fast-I never got the hang of knitting or crochet--When I saw the ring- I thought 'if I could just figure out how to make armholes,this would be great' I have even made one for my daughter's friend's bichons-12lbSimba-red ring,17lbSnoppy-green ring. Which ring do use for Lex?------Now you've gotten me thinking about a hoodie :shock: It probably would be easier if you knew how to 'regular' knit-then you could maka a half circle and just attach it to the top of the sweater----------------------I just wanted to mention that I love Lex's Christmas siggy


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Addicted is not even the word!!!! my bf asked me the other day --how many sweater r u going to make them? I told him its like women anclother u can never have enough,,,,,,,,,,,I think he's kinda of jealous cause he asked to make him one----I just dont now if its going to come uout right-what do u guys think? if so, what kind of yarnwould i use really bulky one? any suggestion?


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

SCRAPPY said:


> Addicted is not even the word!!!! my bf asked me the other day --how many sweater r u going to make them? I told him its like women anclother u can never have enough,,,,,,,,,,,I think he's kinda of jealous cause he asked to make him one----I just dont now if its going to come uout right-what do u guys think? if so, what kind of yarnwould i use really bulky one? any suggestion?



My boyfriend said the same thing!! LOL. I said well, if you can slip into a sweater made out of the big big yellow one then sure! LOL. I'm not that good at knitting, it would probably end up crazy deformed. He has made fun of me too with making so many sweaters, he says I've turned into a little old lady. haha. 

Tikilola, I use the little blue one for Lex. I have to make them extra long for him, because he is soooo long and thin. Took me awhile to get it just right. Also I found a pic that is a knitted hoodie....but yeah...looks pretty hard! lol 










I dont even know how to make that pretty design in the middle there. But i'd looove to try to make this. what do u think?
And thanx about the siggy. I made it last night. I haven't made him one in awhile.


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

Are you making your boyfriend a sweater with the knifty knitter? If so, I really don't know how well that would work :? You definitely could make him a scarf or a hat though :wink:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Check out this one, the hood part isn't attached to the sweater. which I think would probably be more doable, but I still dont know how to make the hood part. I'll try to do a search, but I dont know how much good that'll do. hehe.


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

TikiLola said:


> Are you making your boyfriend a sweater with the knifty knitter? If so, I really don't know how well that would work :? You definitely could make him a scarf or a hat though :wink:


LOL nooooooo no no. I was jut making fun of using the big yellow one. hahaha i wouldnt even attempt it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

Good :laughing3: That red one is really cute, but, You would really have to know how to knit--it looks like a cable knit :shock: If I knew how to knit, I would make a half circle and just tack it on to the sweater itself---Tiff--How much does Lex weigh?---thanks


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

TiffsLilChi said:


>


Looks like there are 3 cable knits down the middle. They'er actually really easy if you get the right tools... search o nthe internet for cable knit and practice!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

TikiLola said:


> Good :laughing3: That red one is really cute, but, You would really have to know how to knit--it looks like a cable knit :shock: If I knew how to knit, I would make a half circle and just tack it on to the sweater itself---Tiff--How much does Lex weigh?---thanks


Lex weighs 5lbs. I'm searching now to see way of making it. I'll post here if i find something.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm dying to try to make some sweaters for my Pharoah. What size girth does the blue one make?? My baby is a chunky 13 1/2 inches around and i'm not sure if I should get the blue one or red one??


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

lacedolphin said:


> I'm dying to try to make some sweaters for my Pharoah. What size girth does the blue one make?? My baby is a chunky 13 1/2 inches around and i'm not sure if I should get the blue one or red one??


Hehe you've crossed over too! :lol: :lol: I'm not sure if you can buy them separtely, its a set you get with 4 rings for like $10. I think you'd be able to use the blue one with a looser yarn. Have fun!


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

lacedolphin said:


> I'm dying to try to make some sweaters for my Pharoah. What size girth does the blue one make?? My baby is a chunky 13 1/2 inches around and i'm not sure if I should get the blue one or red one??


 My Lola's ribcage is 13 1/2 inches around too-but she is very skinny-she is a little over 3 1/2 lbs.-I use the blue ring, which is 14"on the inside-any yarn works for her(she is my fawn chi modeling most of the sweaters I made)-some places have the blue ring alone(I have paid 5.99 & 7.99 for the ring and the hook)but,it is the only one I have seen sold alone-otherwise,it is a set of 4 and I just got a second set on sale for 9.99 at Michaels(12.99reg.) I have used the red ring to make a sweater for a 12 lb. bichon and the green ring for a 17 lb. bichon- If your chi is around 5 lbs I would use the blue,if it is closer to 10 lbs,then the red-if it is somewhere in between,I would use a 'stretchier' yarn with the blue ring(or 1 strand stretchy and 1 strand 'stiffer')or the red ring with the 'stiffer' yarn.Oh yeah-don't forget, if it is a little snug,sweaters stretch out over time


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

How much is a knifty knitter itself? I am going to get one asap! I'll probably be posting alot of questions! lol!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

TiffsLilChi said:


>


I knit something similiar....


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:x LADIES...I have an issue to pick with you...  guess what I went out to buy today???    The darn Kniftty Knitter set... :wink: a bargain too..$13 marked down from $20...see what you did to me!! :wink: I really hope I can learn with this  somewhere in my closet there's a box with the half finish scarf I started making my bf...2 yrs. ago.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe YAY!!! Join the cult. It is addicting. I have an almost knit sweater dress for Rylie sitting on my kitchen table that I started last night. Ahh... I can't wait to finish studying for my final. 

Just make sure to get bulky yarn... it makes it easier and the sweaters come out nicer


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Can't wait to try...sucks that I bought it around 8pm..by the time I have "free" time..is night night for me!  But I'm already reading and re-reading all the intructions..lol... :wink: Oh, if anybody else is planing to buy one Michael's has this 14 page booklet that has color pictures and different stuff to do for only $1. :wink:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Vala said:


> Can't wait to try...sucks that I bought it around 8pm..by the time I have "free" time..is night night for me!  But I'm already reading and re-reading all the intructions..lol... :wink: Oh, if anybody else is planing to buy one Michael's has this 14 page booklet that has color pictures and different stuff to do for only $1. :wink:


Congrats on getting your knifty knitter you will have lots of fun on it---14 page booklet thats owesome it must be a new one --good luck and make sure to bring us picture,,,,,,,,,you just reminded me my bf asked me to make a scarf for him----good luck!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi can anyone tell me wot amount of wool to buy approx. Mel is 3lbs or just over. Thanx :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

You will need a very small amount of yarn... Rylie is a little under 2lbs and I am sure I could make about 6 or so sweaters out of a normal sized skein of yarn.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok thanx Jessie :wave:


----------

